# GREETINGS!!!! GLAD TO FIND THIS SITE!!!!!!!



## ANNA B. (May 30, 2006)

WHAT A RELIEF !!!! THANKS FOR BEING HERE ( THERE?) REGARDLESS OF PROPER GRAMMAR, MY MOOD HAS LIFTED CONSIDERABLY.  I TRIED TO PUT A MESSAGE ON HERE LAST NIGHT, BUT, I APPARENTLY NEED A BASIC OVERVIEW HOW THIS ALL WORKS. NOW, FOR THE NITTY GRITTY, :? I HAVE BEEN STRUGGLING WITH DP/DR FOR THE LAST 20 YEARS. INITIALLY, THE "EPISODES" LASTED ONLY A MINUTE OR SO, VERY GRADUALLY TO THE EXTREME OF 4-6 HOURS. I MANAGED TO WORK PART- TIME UNTIL ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO. SO, THAT'S IT IN NUTSHELL:!: TTHE CHALLENGE IS STEEP, BUT WITH THE SUPPORT OF OTHERS, IT WILL NOT BE IMPOSSIBLE TO GET THERE! THANKS, EVERYONE!!!! ANNA B.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

No wonder it is a relief to you, After 20 years of this shite called ?DP? ?. To finally find loads of people who can sympathize with you; Tis a winner =)

Any how, Welcome.


----------



## dpgirl71 (May 26, 2006)

Im glad youre here too! Welcome!


----------

